# Brand for Marion????????



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

first off, i am a clippers fan. not here to start a flame war or anything like that. i just wanted to gauge the value of Brand, and i also wanted to see how opposing fans view elton. marion and brand are both great players. marion is 1 year older, and their salaries are about equal. if you are a suns fan, would you trade marion for brand straight up?

please, none of that: "he sucks" kind of argument. if you would make the trade, please explain why, and if you wouldn't please explain why. let's keep it objective here. thanks.


----------



## Lukasbmw (Jul 30, 2004)

The Clippers would be nuts to do that.

The only players I could trade Marion for and be happy about:

KG
Lebron
Brand

Brand, Dirk, Kobe, Lebron, and Amare are my favorites for MVP next year.

Marion might be the best 2nd option in NBA history but he is not a "main man." Brand is a "main man."


----------



## pmac34 (Feb 10, 2006)

ROFL Brand >> Marion


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Yeah, Brand is a better player than Marion (as much as I love Marion). With Brand we may go all the way this yr haha.

And no one here would say Brand sucks. Unless, they're idiots. May happen at other forums where someone says "someone sucks" when they don't but not ours.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

This is a silly thread.Brand probably isn't in his prime yet and he's one of the top five or so players in the league.Marion's a really good player who fits in perfectly with the Suns,but he's not close to the level of player that Brand is.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Diable said:


> This is a silly thread.Brand probably isn't in his prime yet and he's one of the top five or so players in the league.Marion's a really good player who fits in perfectly with the Suns,but he's not close to the level of player that Brand is.



He's a Clipper fan asking though. I guess, he expected us to pick Marion or something.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

Visceral said:


> He's a Clipper fan asking though. I guess, he expected us to pick Marion or something.


no, not really. 

being an extremely biased clips fan, i was just wondering if i valued him too highly. i guess not.

i think that both are great players, but you guys are right. brand is a great #1 type player, and marion is a good(great) complimentary type player.

for me, the reason that i value brand so much is his style of game. let me explain further. marion's skills will decrease faster than brand's as both players start to lose their athleticism. the reason being, is that marion's game depends soley on his hops and hustle, whereas brand's game depends on positioning, a freakish wingspan, and his automatic 15ft jumper. so as each gets older, i believe that brand's game will deteriorate much slower than marion's game. thus, i believe that brand is inherently more valuable than marion to any given franchise.

by the way, it's good to see that brand gets respect from other fans.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

bootstrenf said:


> no, not really.
> 
> being an extremely biased clips fan, i was just wondering if i valued him too highly. i guess not.
> 
> ...



ah I wouldn't say it's being biased though. Marion may do a lot and I think of him like an ultimate complimentary player though. But I don't think that equals to what Brand can do. Especially, if its to go to him and will your team to win.

I don't think these two should be compared though, so I don't know if it matters who is more valuable and one can be more valuable in different ways than the other. Especially, for what Marion does for us. But I've seen a lot of people put Marion from 14-23 on in top 30 lists. Brand is more top 5 or 10.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

how about we give you mobley for bell? :biggrin:


----------



## BootyKing (Apr 7, 2005)

Yeh Brand has alot broader skill set than Marion. As good as Marion is, Brand is in a whole new league.

No way :biggrin:. Bell's is ours to keep, i love the guy. I don't think theres any1 i would trade him for.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

BootyKing said:


> Yeh Brand has alot broader skill set than Marion. As good as Marion is, Brand is in a whole new league.
> 
> No way :biggrin:. Bell's is ours to keep, i love the guy. *I don't think theres any1 i would trade him for*.



anyone? lol I know I can think of more than a couple haha.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Marion for Brand? Sure, I'll take that!


----------



## BootyKing (Apr 7, 2005)

Visceral said:


> anyone? lol I know I can think of more than a couple haha.


lol. Probably should of clarified that i meant straight out trades, which would take into account salary etc. I don't think theres any1 as efficient and brings as much as Bell for the same price i might be wrong tho.


----------



## nffl (Jun 25, 2006)

Elton Brand is amazing. He pulled down 20-10 numbers his rookie year. He is the Clippers' franchise. He will retire a Clipper.


----------

